# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  David Stone

## Ayy

no se si deberia abrir este hilo, pero es mas que nada para aumentar mis mensajes y poder entrar en el area secreta   :Lol:   :Lol:  
no ahora en serio jeje
he visto la rutina de una moneda que realiza David Stone en el video teh real secrets of magic, y me aprece muy buena, para hacer de pie, es preciosa y bastante impactante, con un final increible, que queda totalmente cubierto por una missdirection muy sutil.
Os recomiendo mucho verlo, y los que lo hayais visto, que os parece?
sobre todo el empalme clasico.... os queda asi de natural la mano?? o es que este tio es extraterrestre :Confused:  jajaja
un abrazo y comentarlo

----------


## r0ssen

Extraterrestre no, pero si,  una autentica "bestia" en magia con monedas.

Si quieres alucinar de verdad, mirate la última rutina (Smile Land) de su video "Coin Magic Vol 2".

----------


## Shinoda

La verdad es que cuando lo ví no me di cuenta,iba confiado en que le pillaba lo que hacía y no me fijaba en lo otro , eso si que es misdirection y lo demás son tonterías (no se si estamos hablando del mismo, este es uno en el que utiliza un bolígrafo)

----------


## gomobel

¿Habláis de http://youtube.com/watch?v=yfHaNhBJXe0 ?

¿Es francés? Porque no tiene nombre francés precisamente... :D

----------


## gomobel

Sí, lo es :D

O eso dicen en el vídeo. Mirad también la rutinita con cigarrillos que tiene, es chula.

Un saludo

Fernando

----------


## Rafa505

A lo mejor no es nombre francés porque no es su nombre real, no se, hablo sin saber.

----------


## gomobel

> A lo mejor no es nombre francés porque no es su nombre real, no se, hablo sin saber.


Algo así será, será nombre artístico, imagino.

----------


## keyven

e visto varios videos de este hombre, y la verdad es bastante bueno..lo malo de los videos es que son en frances y yo de eso no entiendo mucho..  :Oops:  

Un abrazo!!

----------


## mariscal13

El de la moneda es bueno, pero el del cigarro es sensacional

----------


## Shinoda

Hablando de cigarros, vi el otro dia en youtube.com una rutina del FISM de manuel muerte, en la que usa principalmente cigarrillos, os la recomiendo a todos, a mi me impresionó bastante.

----------


## Ayy

este honbrecillo salia hace unos años en unos anuncios que creo que solo se emitieron en francia de galletas de marca... LU puede ser? 
manipulaba galletas en lugar de monedas jumbo.... estaba muy interesante ese anuncio..

----------


## Ella

creo que estone ha ganado un premio en el fism pasado, no se si en micromagia o magia de cerca
pero quien mas me ha impactado como maneja las jumbo ha sido gary kurtz, como si fueran medio dolares...

----------


## laso

Pues creo que en Noviembre le tendremos por España y, si todo va bien, lo traemos a Oviedo.

Por si interesa, me parece que esta es la web de Stone

http://stone.magiczoom.com/

----------


## Ayy

en serio :Confused: ?? tengo que contactar con el... yo quiero conferencia!!!

----------


## gomobel

No sé si se puede decir esto aquí...pero en su web tiene una sección "tricks" que parece interesante....

Por cierto ¿en la web sale algo de la gira?

----------


## r0ssen

Carlos, si en Noviembre esta en Oviedo, ya sabes que estaré allí como cinco horas antes esperando en la puerta. Tengo ganas de verlo en directo. A esa me apunto fijo. !!Vete reservando!!

----------


## magojuanillo

pues en octubre pasara por alicante a si que...........lo vere antes   :Lol:   :Lol:   ya os contare como es en vivo y en directo  :P

----------


## Ayy

alguien sabe si pasa por madrid??

----------


## JaumeBF

ya puestos... Alguien sabe si pasará por Barcelona?

----------


## JaumeBF

> este honbrecillo salia hace unos años en unos anuncios que creo que solo se emitieron en francia de galletas de marca... LU puede ser? 
> manipulaba galletas en lugar de monedas jumbo.... estaba muy interesante ese anuncio..




De galletas Lu & Davis Stone  he encontrado esto...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGIH5QFCnN4

----------


## Ayy

ese es... no lo recordaba jeje a mi realmente me encanta el efecto en que atraviesa la galleta...  se podria hablar de el en el area secreta?? porque tengo una teoria y me gustaria ver si es cierta jeje

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Yo voy con Javi (rOssen)  a esperar a la puerta cinco horas antes!
Tengo ganas de verlo en directo. :P 
Pero bueno, antes viene Sanders y el fiberoptics! jaja

Un saludo

----------


## magomurga

parecee ser que a stone le gustan los anuncios de TV

Mira el que he encontrado en you tube


www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASAF5WKhrxQ&NR

PD: si pasa por alicante aunque me pille algo lejos ire a verlo!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anecv

Aca a chile...no llegan nunca esos magos...y si hablar de nunca es un jamas ...en concepción un jamas es totalmente aplicable...aqui en conce jamas he visto un mago similar...que lastima...

----------


## Alduko

tiene su pagina www.davis-stone.com yo estoy aprendiendo su rutina no me sale tan bien jeje

----------


## ignoto

> tiene su pagina www.davis-stone.com yo estoy aprendiendo su rutina no me sale tan bien jeje


¿Cual de todas las rutinas?

----------


## Rafa505

> tiene su pagina www.davis-stone.com yo estoy aprendiendo su rutina no me sale tan bien jeje


¿Te estás quedando con nosotros con el enlace?.

----------


## Juandi

Este mes de noviembre David Stone estará de gira por España impartiendo su conferencia. 

Como quiera que el promotor de esa gira es también el promotor de otro foro de magia (que no se puede nombrar aquí) el calendario lo tendréis que buscar allí.

Como hablo de memoria, os diré que Oviedo, Madrid, Barcelona y Zaragoza están en su ruta, pero no recuerdo si está Alicante. Chile no, queda un poco apartado.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## magojuanillo

El 4 de noviembre estara en Alicante, deseando que llege el dia.... :twisted:

----------


## shark

el 13 en vigo, alli estare como un clavo.

----------


## alvaro lopez

Esta es la página oficial de David Stone: 
http://stone.magiczoom.com/

----------


## magic_adry

hablo desde la sei d alicante, el 4 de noviembre estara con nosotros

----------


## laso

Estará en Oviedo el 12 de noviembre. Próximamente pondremos los detalles de esta conferencia.

Un abrazo

----------


## kirashi

ahora estoy cargando su rutina con 1 moneda y hac un tiempo vi la de cigarro y encendedores y mori!!! xD en fin que pena que a chile no lleguen esa calidad de magos :P saluuudos


Felipe

----------

